# I May Be Going Daffy - I Just Ordered a Complete Setup for My Lathe



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Like I said, I may be going daffy. I've had people warn me about getting into turning. They've said you'll be sorry. They've said you'll get hooked. Well, we'll see. I just ordered, two chucks, a drill chuck for my tailstock, a faceplate, a couple of books, and a DVD, and a set of turning tools. It will all be here tomorrow. I just have a small 10 inch Delta Midi lathe. However, I figure I can at least give turning a try with the lathe that I have and if I like it I'll get a bigger lathe and some more equipment. What do you think about those apples? Do you people have any advice about what I'm getting myself into?

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Daffy, not neccessarily. Just a wood worker!!!

Will the new equipment work when/if you upgrade to a larger lathe? If not, then yeah, your daffy!!!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

aka Charles: What you are getting yourself into is a whole bunch of addiction to making a lotta "toothpicks". Have fun! Just remember - new tools and a bigger lathe are part of it.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

I cant give ya any help other than GO FOR IT !

I, myself, do not have a lathe….yet! LOL


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Randy, that won't be a problem for a while. I like to make boxes, and do a lot of carving. I like making small things. I really don't have any interest in bowls. If I like it this lathe will work for me a while.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Druid and Jay, what you're basically saying is that I was already daffy in the first place because I'm a woodworker.
You actually probably have the handle on it right there.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well from what you have said, your on the road…your already hooked, and it will just get worse, i dont think i would call it daffy, but your certainly into the world of wood working madness…..after the tools and a larger lathe you start looking at all the trees trying to find burls or anything that would turn into a bowl or a vase or who knows, but if you get into turning like you do regular wood work, then you should be opening a gallery for your work in a year or 2…i expect big things from this charles..your the man…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Grizz, I haven't been doing much in the shop for months. I've been a little low. However, I'm planning on changing all that. I'm officially retired now and have plenty of time. We're moving to a house with a little acreage and I'm going to build me a stand alone shop where nobody has to come through my shop to get into the house. I'd love to build it 30×30 but I may have to settle for 25×25. Take care, Grizz.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

helluvawreck-If you have the current model Delta midi lathe (46-460) you are in good shape! I put an extension bed on mine so I can turn pieces up to 42" long. I do some bowls, but haven't found the 12" limit to be a problem, and the 1hp motor delivers plenty of oomph for the stuff I do.

Happy turning!

-Gerry


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Off to a flying start with some great tools.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It seems like mine is model LA200. Tailstock has a #2 morse taper and the the spindle has 1 inch x 8 threads per in inch. There's several larger lathes that have that configuration so if I just wanted to bump the lathe up a little the tooling would still work. Take care and thanks, Gerry.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Have fun with that!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope so, Terry. Now if I can just get my altitude up fast enough so I clear the treetops it might be ok.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations Charles. I think you will enjoy turning A lot. I know I do. I would suggest you carve some of your finished turned pieces to get double enjoyment and to make your turnings more unique and creative.

I learned a lot about turning by subscribing to the American Woodturners Association bi-monthly magazine. There are also lots of turning clubs almost everywhere where you could learn a lot of new and interesting things and also AWA symposiums around the country which look like fun.

I bought my son a midi-lathe with a 12" swing and I doubt he will ever need anything bigger, but that depends on what you want to turn. You can buy bed extensions for your midi to turn longer things like legs, etc. sRemember bigger turnings require bigger blanks. Personally I am pretty happy to stick with 12" max even though I can turn much larger pieces with the special tool rest extension that I have and the swivel headstock. Also I rarely turn anything long even though my lathe capacity is 36". You will know after awhile if you need a larger lathe.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I appreciate that, Mike. I think that I will enjoy it and I like all kinds of woodwork so I don't think I will go crazy about it. Mike, I just want you to know that I've been keeping my eye on some of the things that you are doing now and whether you know it or not you are becoming a fine craftsman so keep up the good work and thanks for the advice.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Charles good choice, it is best to have everything at hand
when your turning. It is great fun though and Very time
using, You think you have been at it for an hour only to
discover that 4 hours has passed.
Have great fun
Jamie


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Charles, Charles, Charles…

Welcome to the Nut House!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey charles, if you ever want a bigger lathe, i saw this guy turn his truck into one, he took the front tire off and had his chuck on there, and wow you can turn some really big things like that…one guy sits inside the truck and you tell him how much gas to give it…LOL… i laughed so hard when i saw that, he was nuts…just thought i would give you a laugh…grizz


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Having recently been sucked in myself, I now understand what people were talking about with respect to the vortex. Tools, lathe accessories, blanks, sharpening equipment…no end in sight. Darn fun though!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

That little lathe will bring you lot's of fun. I hope you learn to make pens and candlesticks and small bowls. Just don't do what someone here did and tried to turn big bowls and burned out the motor they are not designed for bigger stuff even if you can fit a ten inch item don't be foolish enough to try it. If you like turning then I would advise you to keep the small lathe in any case even if you decide to upgrade to a bigger machine. Have fun Kindest regards Alistair


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am not completely sucked into it yet but I can see how it can be very addictive. It will definitely open up new design options for box making. If you have a Woodcraft by you I am sure they offer some kind of class. i took one and would like to take more. There are so many cool things to learn for turning! Your stand alone shop sounds like it is going to be awesome!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

What tool set are you getting? I just ordered a sorbe last night, it is the one with the changeable cutting heads. I have a round HSS that comes with it and a high carbon tungston square cutter. They say these are the bomb. 
I have some HSS chisels now but they need constant sharpening.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

*RussellAP*
I'd be interested to hear what you think of the Sorby Turnmaster. I got it amongst many other tools (including some EWT) thinking I'd sell off what I don't like/need. I have mixed feelings on the Sorby. It's certainly more flexible than the EWT, but the design of the removable head seems like it could be better. Still figuring out if I like it enough to keep it.


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

I think your a goner, your hooked. As long as you like it thats all that matters. Can't wait to see what you turn.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Actually, when it comes to woodworking I don't have the slightest clue as to what I'm doing or where I'm going. That is God's honest truth. I really do wish I did.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yee Haw Charles! Welcome to the turning money hole! Geez, I am only less than a month ahead of you in taking the plunge, but have already discovered that MY estimated $329.00 lathe purchase ended up THUS FAR at a tad under $1,700.00 counting chuck, tools, ends, etc. "OUCH" for sure, but believe it or not, my Harley repair compensation paid for it all (me doing the repair),... PLUS I finished the Harley repair earlier this week AND I AM BACK ON THE ROAD AGAIN! Think Willie Nelson as I tool on down the row..oh..road again… *;-)*

Honestly, I have turned just three pieces of wood into sawdust, trying to learn how to learn each of the tools and how to use them. My only advice is to buy EXTRA pairs of underwear… several! Geez these 'catches' are scaring the hell out of me, but I do understand that I can learn from this. Not trying to do anything crazy, but wow…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Mike, I have always taken note of you and I like you a lots and I have spoken to my wife about buying a Harley - I've always wanted one. She doesn't understand these things. However, I know that if I do so I will probably be dead within a week. Maybe a fishing boat might be more in order but maybe not.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Geez Charles, I'm still alive and ride… Never mind my ~40 broken ribs and backbones, they have somewhat healed (at least 35 of them have). **

Oops, I meant to say… "at least *34* of them have." I have 5-nonunion rib fractures on the right side and only one nonunion rib fracture on the left side. The other ******************** is fine.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*"Geez Charles, I'm still alive and ride… Never mind my ~40 broken ribs and backbones, they have somewhat healed (at least 35 of them have). 

Oops, I meant to say… "at least 34 of them have." I have 5-nonunion rib fractures on the right side and only one nonunion rib fracture on the left side. The other ******************** is fine." 
*
Very comforting, Mike. I still am wondering how I'm still here after my stint with fast cars in my younger years. I suppose that you are much more endurable than I am. After thinking back I'm, still trying to figure out how I have been able to survive 45 years of slave labor. ;-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, helluvawreck, *I think you may be going daffy!* LOL

I didn't see anything about a *NEW Sharpening system!*

That is "MUST" don't ya know… LOL

Yes, I've heard… "It's NOT the cost of the Lathe" that gets to you…
... "It's the cost of the accessories that end up costing MORE than the Lathe"!

You have heard that… I'm sure… You're finding out For Sure… LOL

*But,* heck… *Look at all the absolute FUN you're going to have USING all that good stuff!*

Oh, don't forget about that *super Duplicator.*.. which I'm sure you will find a NEED for! LOL

*Just go ahead and ENJOY IT!*

*You deserve it… You made it… You can spend it any way you want!*

*C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s *


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

helluvawreck-Joe makes a good point about sharpening. The number one reason new woodturners give up turning on the lathe is dull tools.

HorizintalMike and I have built our own sharpening systems from HF belt sanders.

See: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45541 and http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3179 .

-Gerry


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

Sharp Tools! But realize soon that it is a different type of sharp than you are used to. I call it Angle Sharp and not so much the edge sharp for shaving that we are used to. Good Luck!...................;-J


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, everybody for all your comments and advice. I'm trying to get it all setup. Hopefully by tomorrow I will be playing with it. 

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Charles-remember that you have a pretty good support group here … Happy Turning!

-Gerry


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, Gerry. LJs is a great site. I appreciate it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Griz and helluvawreck, those motorcycles are fun, but my mind can not get out of the idea that cruise
control is locking the throttle at the wide open spot and my reactions are no longer up to that, so I settle
for a nice pickup and no hospital stays. From your retirement spot, it sounds like you had better dig out
your planning tools and framing square. The first order of business will be to build the shop, you will just have
to convince the better half that you cannot start to remodel/redo the house until you have a decent place
to set up your tools and do the work. Your carving tools and other items will need a special spot also. Since
you are into woodcarving, I know that you are also into sharpening, that and your background in your business
gives you plenty of shop set up experience, with that background, you might have to ask yourself if you might
need an overhead I beam trolley set up to lift those slightly heavy shop projects. Let your imagination run 
wild, you can always cut back before you build, but if you do not stretch your imagination now, it might go
stagnant on you. Hope you enjoy your retirement as much as I do, and follow the Dane's advice-do not grow
up, just learn how to act in public. I am still staying off the street corners and out of the crowbar motel, so
I might know what I am doing, or I just might be lucky.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a harbor freight 8×12 mini lathe and I am hooked on turning as well as carving. I have even combined the 2 as evident in my latest project


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Woodturning is a blast, its fun, its challenging, its a never ending lesson of the battles fought between sharp steel and wood, a lovely medium of time well spent, whether you win or loose kinda like plants and things and kids and stuff

its a "win win"


----------

